# What to breed with my tremper albino female to?



## BoBBY M (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi there... I have a tremper albino female and need to know what would be a good male to breed with her? I'm not sure what out comes I want and I'm still coming to grips with genetics! All advice appreciated:2thumb:


----------



## dazdaraz (Feb 23, 2008)

Depends what you want to achieve really.

Another Tremper of some origin would be a good place to start.

Tremper Albino
Tremper Sunglow
Mack Snow Tremper Albino
Super Snow Tremper Albino
RAPTOR


few to get you looking
Daz


----------



## BoBBY M (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks for your reply! I'm not sure what I want to achieve? But knowing some possibilities is a start. A mack snow tremper sounds good or raptor...


----------

